# SuSE 9.0 + Kernel 2.6



## MajorWindbeutel (3. Juni 2004)

Hi kann man in SuSE 9.0 den neuen Kernel einbauen?

Für eine Beschreibung wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Juni 2004)

Hi

Kann man das nicht per Yast installieren? Ich glaube gehört zu haben dass man automatisch
per Yast den Kernel updaten kann. Wenn das nicht geht würde ich das manuell machen (was ich
sowieso einem automatisierten Programm vorziehe).
Dazu gibt es ein Tutorial in der Linux-Section dass das genau erklärt.

Thorsten


----------

